# contador ascendente y descendente a la vez



## dador33 (Jun 9, 2011)

buenos dias necesito que me colaboren con un circuito donde se utilice el 74193 como contador 0-9 y 9-0  tanto ascendente  como descendente , la verdad necesito su ayuda muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 9, 2011)

Arriba de todo a la derecha dice : Buscar 

poné ahí 74193 o contadores 

Saludos !


----------



## Galios (Jun 9, 2011)

yo tengo un problema igual me gustaría saber si pueden ayudarme a diseñar un contador ascendente/descendente de 0 a 15 en Hexadecimal  utilizando una Gal16v8 o Flip Flop de cualquier tipo el resultado debe ser desplegado en un display de 7 segmentes (0-F), el programa que uso para el diseño es el ISP_lever y Proteus lo mas sencillo del mundo. si existe alguno mas sencillo también agradecería la ayuda, gracias y saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 9, 2011)

Hola dador33 y galios

Fácil. Que simulador utilizas ?
Qué contador pretendes utilizar?. Su número de identificación.

Para que inicie a contar en X número le debes programar ese X número.
Para que un contador llegue a Y número debes detectar cuando llegue a Y+1 y en ese instante efectuar una acción.


Algunas Acciones:
1) Restablecer(Reprogramar) el contador a X número.
2) Detener el contador.
3) Resetear el contador, Borrar a cero.
4) Encender un LED.
5) Que cuente cíclicamente de 0 a X.
5) Que cuente de X a Y. y se detenga.
7) Etc.

Tú qué quieres que haga ?


Para que cuente de X a Y y Se Regrese de Y a X cíclicamente, el contador que utilizas debe tener una entrada llamada Up/Down o 2, una llamada Up y otra llamada Down. 
Cuando llegue a Y+1 debes cambiar la dirección de conteo por medio de la(s) entrada(s) Up Down y esperar que llegue a X.
Cuando llegue a X Debes cambiar la dirección de conteo por medio de la(s) entrada(s) Up Down y esperar que llegue a Y+1.
Para que se detenga se debe hacer cierta la entrada Reset de los contadores y mantenerla así.

Habría que aclarar, también, si sería síncrono o asíncrono.
Y desde luego si se armará con Flip-Flop’s, decir con qué tipo: D, JK, T.
Describir la acción es indispensable.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## luiz14 (Jun 12, 2011)

saludos 
como le hago para detener en cero este reloj de manera decendente en la simulacion funciona bien pero no logro hacer ke se detenga en 00:00 pues al llegar el marcador emita sonido

este es la simulacion del proyecto


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 13, 2011)

Hola luiz14

Traté de analizar tu circuito pero no funcionó en el ISIS de Proteus.
Probablemente es porque tu circuito trae IC’s los cuales no los vienen en la librería de la versión DEMO de mi ISIS.

Si los IC’s que tiene tu circuito traen entradas de Reset podrías insertar un capacitor de esas entradas a tierra y insertando una resistencia de Vcc a esas terminales Reset.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## luiz14 (Jun 13, 2011)

saludos mr carlos
los circuitos integrados que use son 74ls48 com decodificador para los display y los contadores son gal22v110


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 13, 2011)

Hola luiz14

Mi versión DEMO ISIS de Proteus no trae en sus librerías el gal22v110. por eso no me funcionó a mi.

Por otra parte, puedes detectar cuando ese contador llegue a 00:00 con algunas compuertas lógicas y en ese instante interrumpir los pulsos de reloj hacia los contadores, creo en este caso son los gal22v110.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## luiz14 (Jun 13, 2011)

saludos mrcarlos

ya lo intente con compuertas logicas pero no logro detenerlo se me habia ocurrido detener el pulso pero si tu me pudieras orientar como te estaria muy agradecido


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 13, 2011)

Hola luiz14

Si las salidas de los contadores o las entradas en los decodificadores BCD a 7-segmentos son altas cuando son ciertas puedes utilizar el cirquito que biene en la imagen adjunta.

Nota el nombre de los conectores:
Q1us es el BIT menos significativo de los 4 datos de las UNIDADES de segundo.
Q10ds es el BIT menos significativos de los 4 datos de las DECENAS de segundos.
Q1um es el BIT menos significativo de los 4 datos de las UNIDADES de minutos.
Q10dm es el BIT menos significativo de los 4 datos de las DECENAS de los minutos.

Cuando todas las entradas desde A1us hasta Q80dm sean cero las salidas de las compuertas NOR serán altas.
Como las entradas de la compuerta AND son altas su salida será alta.
Por lo tanto la Compuerta OR ya no dejará “pasar” los pulsos Clock hacia su salida NvoClock. Por lo tanto el cronómetro se detendrá.

Espero haberte ayudado con este pequeño circuito.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

